# Long hair coat care



## flowie (Jul 29, 2017)

My new dog Teddy Ruxpin has such beautiful long hair! Obviously bonding and training him is most important, but I also want to try to keep his gorgeous locks. 
I need to search on grooming more, but would sometime like to start of with useful tips or links? Thank you!!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Lots of brushing. Daily is ideal (I do get lazy myself and skip a day or *gasp* two, but I always pay the price for that afterward). Make sure to brush down to the skin, and not just the surface layer. I like running my fingers through their coat and can feel for any knots as well. I use a pin brush most, but also use comb as sometimes the comb is better to getting to the skin. Don't miss hard to get areas like armpits, behind ears, thighs and between thighs. The top knot needs to be redone each time. I use a pair of tiny cosmetic scissors to cut the band (without cutting the hair), brushing it out and re-tie it. I heard you are supposed to use grooming spray, but I am not exactly sure what it does for me so I am not good with that.

Frequent bathing helps a lot. Clean coats are much easier to brush than dirty ones. Weekly would be ideal I think. The most I can do is every 2 weeks. I have gone as long as 4 weeks rarely and it's pretty bad.

Personally I sit on the couch watching TV when I brush them on my lap, instead of using a grooming table. Just give me something to do while brushing. I do have a grooming table when I trim their feet and butt.

I am sure there are more things that I cannot think of. Just be patient and very through especially in the beginning. You'll get the hang of it and know what to look for soon.

If he doesn't allow grooming, then take it really slow and make session short with treats to keep it a positive experience.


----------



## flowie (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks for your many tips. Great news that being an ex-show dog, he does great with grooming and I can learn on the job!

I have lovely gear collected (yay) I just need to train myself on how to be his hair stylist. Last thing I need is an electric trimmer, been postponing until now because I wasn't sure which one to get . What is a solid mid grade model for me to trim his legs,feet , rear at home? Major work to be sent to groomer


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Really important to comb out top knot daily. They make small, narrow scissors with rounded ends so you won't hurt your dog with a point. Important to cut out bands to avoid pulling hair. Your dog may tolerate bands, but I ended up switching Shama to tiny claw clips which are easier to insert and remove. I hope to go back to bows, bows, bows! one day, but for now, it's just clips.


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

You've gotten great advice already, just wanted to say that Teddy is sooo cute!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Really important to comb out top knot daily. They make small, narrow scissors with rounded ends so you won't hurt your dog with a point. Important to cut out bands to avoid pulling hair. Your dog may tolerate bands, but I ended up switching Shama to tiny claw clips which are easier to insert and remove. I hope to go back to bows, bows, bows! one day, but for now, it's just clips.


 I tried the clips, doesn't work that well for me, they come lose too easily  I went back to band.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

flowie said:


> Thanks for your many tips. Great news that being an ex-show dog, he does great with grooming and I can learn on the job!
> 
> I have lovely gear collected (yay) I just need to train myself on how to be his hair stylist. Last thing I need is an electric trimmer, been postponing until now because I wasn't sure which one to get . What is a solid mid grade model for me to trim his legs,feet , rear at home? Major work to be sent to groomer


That's awesome. I was thinking if he already has long coat he should be used to grooming already  I love his straight drop show coat. Mine just get fluffy. Oh well, I don't spend as much time on dog coats either.

This is how I do my trimming (I am sure other people have different ways), and I don't go to groomer.

If you are just thinking about feet and rear, you don't need a electric trimmer. 
For paws (hair under their feet) I use a pair good small scissors from any craft store. Mine is like a 2-3" long, shorter so easier to wield for paws, been using it for almost 20 years since my previous dog. Jodi Murphy's video does use clipper to trim paw, but i wouldn't get one just for that purpose personally. Scissors worked just fine for me.
For their feet I use a pair of lowest professional grade curve shear, following Jodi Murphy's DVD. I don't think the nice shears are necessary tho, I had a pair of cheaper one before and it worked ok.
Now the most useful shears are thinning shears. This one you want to get a good quality pair. Cheap ones are garbage. The lowest professional grade one I got is worth every penny. I use it to trim their rear, bang (when I did cut bang) or anywhere I want to trim. This helps produce a natural look that is hard to achieve with straight edge shears.

That's all the trimming I do. The paws once in a few months when the hair seems long and I feel like it. The feet once in a few months. Their rear as necessary so poo doesn't catch.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*grooming*



abi38 said:


> ...Don't miss hard to get areas like armpits, behind ears, thighs and between thighs.


And the feet. Perry mats a lot on his feet, his armpits and behind the ears (probably also because they're the places when I'm casually brushing him that I don't do as well)


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Just wanted to post ugly havs to accentuate Teddy R's beauty...*

...have had the flu, and mine have benefited with unrestrained play and topknots that aren't put back after being pulled out.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Please post more pictures of Teddy R, his visage never fails to make me smile.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't think a Havanese could ever be called ugly!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> I don't think a Havanese could ever be called ugly![ They are excessively pretty doggies.


----------

